# Chicken Death Should I replace?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so last night my favorite hen died. She had pendulous crop and we are trying to get rid of a red mite infestation so that can't help. But unfortunately she passed. ;( My other 4 hens seem fine. Just one is kinda feeling it. After a bit of TLC she seemed fine. I was debating whether I should replace her so they have another friend. After 5 months she died.. She was a happy Hen! R.I.P Placid. ( I did this in 2 categories as I wasnt sure which one to put it in)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'd get rid of the mites before getting more birds.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> I'd get rid of the mites before getting more birds.


I was going to do that but after i have should I get one.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think that's a personal preference. There's no reason why you should or shouldn't.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I think that's a personal preference. There's no reason why you should or shouldn't.


Ok thank you - I didn't know if they would treat the new one badly - like they could be like - Your not the old one and stop trying to be her - type thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very rarely can you add a new bird and not have the others go after it. I didn't have a problem with my Silkies but most breeds a long careful introduction is necessary.

I agree with NannyPatty on the mite issue. Get rid of them before contemplating adding anything new. What are you using on the birds and their environment?

Sorry you lost the one. I know you tried hard to save her. Sometimes we just don't succeed no matter how hard we try.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mites suck blood, cause anemia, then death. I read your other post about the red mites...sounds like you've used everything to eliminate them and it's not working. Burn the coop and build another. Red mites also carry spirochetes which can infect chickens requiring an antibiotic. They feed on humans as well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nm is the one who said get of the mites, but I completely agree with him!!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Mites suck blood, cause anemia, then death. I read your other post about the red mites...sounds like you've used everything to eliminate them and it's not working. Burn the coop and build another. Red mites also carry spirochetes which can infect chickens requiring an antibiotic. They feed on humans as well.


If We are going to get a coop we are going tonget a plastic one. However, my parents dont really want to spend another £500 just after 5 months


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are many good chemicals available to kill mites. Or maybe a bomb that smokes out all the crevices. But you really need a full out attack. I use Home Defense here. It's residual kills for up to 12 months. If you get a new hen, it might be easier on a new hen if there were 2 to be new together.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear about your chicken. We get so attached. What state do you live in?


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Greencastle said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your chicken. We get so attached. What state do you live in?


I get very attached too - I live in the UK so not in america


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

We only watch TV shows from the UK, they are much funnier, better acting and camera, the writing is so well thought out. We just retired from Denver Colorado to southern PA, near Maryland and West Virginia. We love it, it's a farming community, very quaint and small town. Right now we are watching the Doc Martin series and Lark Rise to Candleford. However, Hyacinth Bucket is my all time favorite, I quote her very often! Everyone knows at least one Hyacinth!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My ex hubby and I used to watch British tv years ago. Like Benny Hill


----------

